# Really mix feelings:-/



## love_transman (Nov 11, 2009)

i've been marrieed for a year. i love him but i'm not so sure he loves me. our whole relationship and the frist six months of our marriage we were away from one another. i lived on one side of the state for school he was on the other for school. now things are different i'm actually living in the same house so it's a really big change.

it seemed like no matter how much i give up to be with him it's never enough. i've moved across state from a school i loved. none of my friends will talk to me. the only friend i have are the ones i met this summer.

i recently was sent a forwarded email from my best friend. the email was from this girl who says she is dating my husband. problem is i know her and she's been in my house. she is his best friend. 

i don't want to be the woman who couldn't hold her own. but right now i'm so angry and so hurt. i think i may just be thinking irrationally. 

my best friend told me to just leave and not to go anywhere he can find me. i just don't know what to do. help please


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think you should talk to your H. it seems strange to me that this girl would say she is 'dating' your H. where did the email come from? how did your friend get it? 

it could be that your H's best friend wants to date your H and so she's spreading rumors. i think you should talk to your H. if he gets angry about it, acts incredulous, and wont talk about it, odds are its true.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Talk to your husband but do your own investigation. It is unfortunate that when it comes to cheating, there is no way to avoid painting the innocent with a guilty brush. In time the picture will become clear.

Did the email come with original headers? Do they make sense that they were sent from the alleged best friend?

Also, isn't it time that your husband made his BRIDE his BEST FRIEND? There is no room for a third wheel in marriage, especially not one of the opposite sex.


----------

